# Ermm



## Dawgluver (Jun 23, 2011)

Okay, I see this all the time on DC.  What the heck does it mean?  I googled it and got all sorts of industrial terminology websites.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 23, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Okay, I see this all the time on DC.  What the heck does it mean?  I googled it and got all sorts of industrial terminology websites.



Like sounds you make while trying to think of something to say:

Er... um... hmm....


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 23, 2011)

Zhizara said:
			
		

> Like sounds you make while trying to think of something to say:
> 
> Er... um... hmm....



Thanks!  I thought it sounded kinda Scotts or Canadian.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 23, 2011)

did ya ever hear a scottish terrier bark, dawg?

they say, "bairrrk, bairrrk,.....ach!" (trilling the rrr's)


----------



## Janet H (Jun 23, 2011)

Possible definitions for *ermm* include:

1. dip made from tempeh, plain yogurt and sesame tahini

2. cooking vessel used to bury pickles during fermentation, usually wood fired ceramic and unglazed

3.  savory custard made from yak milk and tea. Usually eaten with rice.

4. the sound you make after reading 1 - 3


----------



## pacanis (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't take it to mean "hmm". Hmm is more pondering, or wondering. Like you never heard of something before. I think the term hmm has a little bit "lighter" meaning than ermm. Ermm IMO is a wee bit antagonistic. Like instead of simply commenting on something, you are opening it up for debate, or trying to egg on a response so you can come back and refute it again.

For example:
Hmm, you eat brussels sprouts? I never had any that I liked.
or
Ermm, you eat brussels sprouts? How can you eat those rancid things? They taste like toe jam!!!  Blech! Spit spit spit.

See, two different meanings.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 23, 2011)

Actually, Pac, you're right.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 23, 2011)

buckytom said:
			
		

> did ya ever hear a scottish terrier bark, dawg?
> 
> they say, "bairrrk, bairrrk,.....ach!" (trilling the rrr's)



Lol!  BT, I have a beagle, she must be Canadian:  "behehhhh  behehhhh eh?". Haven't taught her to trill her rrr's yet, don't think she has any.

:rolf: :rolf:


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 23, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> I don't take it to mean "hmm". Hmm is more pondering, or wondering. Like you never heard of something before. I think the term hmm has a little bit "lighter" meaning than ermm. Ermm IMO is a wee bit antagonistic. Like instead of simply commenting on something, you are opening it up for debate, or trying to egg on a response so you can come back and refute it again.
> 
> For example:
> Hmm, you eat brussels sprouts? I never had any that I liked.
> ...



Roflmao!  
 thank goodness radishes have no resemblance to toe jam, or toe jelly or preserves, IMHO.  Unlike brussels sprouts.  Ya got me, Pac!

Janet, the yak milk and tea sounds good!


----------



## Janet H (Jun 23, 2011)

ermm = sound marge simpson makes.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 23, 2011)

Janet H said:
			
		

> ermm = sound marge simpson makes.



You are correct!  She does!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 23, 2011)

I had a Canadian dog once 
He was missing two front teeth and would only play fetch in the winter, when he could slide the stick across the ice.

 hmm, I don't know if I should reply to this or not.
 ermm, are you saying that all Canadians are missing teeth?

 all in fun, all in fun


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 23, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> I had a Canadian dog once
> He was missing two front teeth and would only play fetch in the winter, when he could slide the stick across the ice.
> 
> hmm, I don't know if I should reply to this or not.
> ...



Wow!  Glad I asked!  No, she doesn't play hockey.

:rolfl::rolfl::rolfl:


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 23, 2011)

I would reply, but we might get another thread pulled today.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 23, 2011)

Rocklobster said:
			
		

> I would reply, but we might get another thread pulled today.



Ah, go ahead!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 23, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> I would reply, but we might get another thread pulled today.


 
ermm... we had a thread pulled?


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 23, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Lol!  BT, I have a beagle, she must be Canadian:  "behehhhh  behehhhh eh?". Haven't taught her to trill her rrr's yet, don't think she has any.
> 
> :rolf: :rolf:


Ermm, You making fun of us Canadians, eh?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 23, 2011)

LPBeier said:
			
		

> Ermm, You making fun of us Canadians, eh?



 I am half Canadian and proud of it, eh.  Or as the beagle says,"behhh".


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jun 24, 2011)

pacanis said:


> ermm... we had a thread pulled?



Actually, I noticed the "My little secret" post went missing right as I tried to read it. 

As for this thread, you guys are all just too funny.  I always figured ermm was like a cross between umm and errr. Kind of a questioning with maybe a mild bit of antagonism or snark.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 24, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I am half Canadian and proud of it, eh.  Or as the beagle says,"behhh".


Being half Canadian ain't all bad!   I'm actually 1/4 American!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 24, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Actually, I noticed the "My little secret" post went missing right as I tried to read it.
> 
> As for this thread, you guys are all just too funny.  I always figured ermm was like a cross between umm and errr. Kind of a questioning with maybe a mild bit of antagonism or snark.


 
Thanks, I didn't even notice that thread was gone. I remember the OP asked for it to be removed. That's a little different than having it "pulled".
There was a similar thread not too long ago, but I don't remember what it was called. Something along the same lines of guilty pleasures or such.
I'm sure if we wait a few month another will be started


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 24, 2011)

So Canadian beagles go Behehhh, behehhhh, eh?  Yep, that sounds like something a Canadian beagle would say.  What's a Newfie sound like? (pun intended   )

On the Southern side of the river (SSM Michigan vs. SSM Ontario) our beagles go Arooooo, arooooooo, or owooooo, owoooooo, depending on their mood, and with the ooooo making the long U vowel sound.  If their on the chase, it sounds like more like arrrru, arrrrru, letting the rabbits know exactly where they are and that they are on the hunt! 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 24, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I am half Canadian and proud of it, eh. ".


 Which half?


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 24, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> Which half?


I was going to ask that too, Rock, but the American in me held back


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 24, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Being half Canadian ain't all bad!   I'm actually 1/4 American!




On my side...


----------



## chopper (Jun 24, 2011)

ERMM???
You guys can talk about anything, can't you???  What a great group of people!


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 24, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> I was going to ask that too, Rock, but the American in me held back


 Well, you are 25% right, then.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 24, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> So Canadian beagles go Behehhh, behehhhh, eh?  Yep, that sounds like something a Canadian beagle would say.  What's a Newfie sound like? (pun intended   )
> 
> On the Southern side of the river (SSM Michigan vs. SSM Ontario) our beagles go Arooooo, arooooooo, or owooooo, owoooooo, depending on their mood, and with the ooooo making the long U vowel sound.  If their on the chase, it sounds like more like arrrru, arrrrru, letting the rabbits know exactly where they are and that they are on the hunt!
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



Beagle is actually 100% American (we think).  She just has an accent.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 24, 2011)

chopper said:
			
		

> ERMM???
> You guys can talk about anything, can't you???  What a great group of people!



Hahahaha!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 24, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle is actually 100% American (we think).  She just has an accent.



That made me chuckle.  And it's not easy to make me chuckle.  Thanks.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 24, 2011)

This whole thread is hilarious!  DH is seriously questioning my sanity (nothing new, BTW) as I rofl with each post!  

Glad you got a chuckle, Goodweed!


----------

